# Neuer Bildschirm, 60Hz oder 120Hz??? Meinungen und Erfahrungen erwünscht! ;)



## Blackjack89 (10. Mai 2012)

*Neuer Bildschirm, 60Hz oder 120Hz??? Meinungen und Erfahrungen erwünscht! *

Guten Abend Leute,
da ich meinen "alten" Samsung Syncmaster 2493HM die nächsten Wochen an meinen Vater weitergeben werde, bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Nachfolger.
Hab jetzt hier im Forum en bissl rumgelesen und bin häufig über den einen 60Hz Monitor von Asus gestolpert(ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) | Geizhals.at Deutschland) und die 120Hz Variante von BenQ(BenQ XL2420T, 23.6" (9H.L7PLB.QBE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland). 
Anschließend hab ich mir mal einige Rezessionen zu dem BenQ durchgelesen und die meisten Nutzer waren von den Vorteilen bei schnellen Spielen doch sehr überzeugt, allerdings gab es auch die Gegenseite die des öfteren die Bildqualitätsnachteile des TN-Panels erwähnt haben. 
Ich muss sagen, dass der Bildschirm bei mir zu 95% Verwendung als Gamerbildschirm finden wird und ich keine Bildbearbeitung etc. damit machen werde. 3D hab ich nicht zwangsläufig vor zu nutzen, es sei denn es stellt sich noch heraus das es das geilste Erlebnis der Welt ist  
Jetzt wollte ich von euch wissen, was so eure Erfahrungen eventuell mit einem der beiden Bildschirme sind, mit dem Unterschied zwischen den TN und IPS-Panels und was ihr generell so vom Unterschied 60Hz zu 120Hz haltet. 
Freue mich schon auf auf euer Feedback und Ratschläge zum Kauf! 

MfG


----------



## Ryle (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neuer Bildschirm, 60Hz oder 120Hz??? Meinungen und Erfahrungen erwünscht! *

Zu dem Thema, 60Hz vs. 120Hz, IPS/e-IPS könntest du jetzt eine endlose Diskussion starten in der dir jeder seine Meinung aufzwingen will und jeder alles besser weiß als der andere. Toll wäre eine Mischung aus beidem, aber das ist wohl derzeit technisch nicht möglich. Ich kann dir eigentlich nur raten, bestell dir einmal nen BenQ XL2420T und einen Dell U2312HM und mach deine eigenen Erfahrungen. 

Falls es dich interessiert hier im Spoiler meine *persönlichen* Erfahrungen:


Spoiler



Ich hab beides hier, ein 120Hz TN Samsung S23A700D und ein Dell U2312HM und kann dir sagen, keiner von beiden ist die eierlegende Wollmilchsau. Der Samsung spiegelt hat aber für ein TN ein sehr gutes Bild, die 120Hz fallen mir zwar auf aber ich sehe darin keine relevanten Vorteile. Es ist nice 2 have aber man gewöhnt sich nach Minuten daran, genauso wie man sich nach Minuten wieder an 60Hz gewöhnt.

Der Dell wiederum ist super wenn ichs mir auf dem Stuhl, Sessel oder Sofa bequem mache da er dabei nicht gleich farblich abdriftet oder abdunkelt. Zocken kann ich auf beiden dabei hab ich auch nicht wirklich einen Favoriten (außer bei Tageslicht) aber ich spiele auch keine Hardcore FPS Games wie CS, Quake usw.
Den BenQ XL2420T hatte ich auch da, der ging aber wegen unterdurchschnittlicher Bildqualität, nem Pixelfehler und nem Blaustich gleich wieder zurück. Bis auf die Bildqualität können die Mängel in einem gewissen Maße der Serienstreuung zugeschrieben werden aber zu dem Preis erwarte ich was anderes und bei mir bekommt man in der Hinsicht nur eine Chance.

Mein Fazit wäre jetzt:
Spielst du öfter mal aktuelle Games, sitzt gerne bequem vorm PC und liegst auch mal quer im Sessel und daddelst, surfst oder schaust Filme kauf dir ein flottes IPS Panel. Bist du einer der sehr viel FPS oder RTS Games im Multiplayer spielt und hast auch potente Hardware die genug fps liefert, dann kauf dir ein 120Hz Panel.



Aber wie gesagt sollte jeder seine eigenen Erfahrungen machen.


----------



## Blackjack89 (11. Mai 2012)

Moin. Ok sicherlich hast du Recht und man könnte darüber Stundenlang diskutieren. Mir ging es jetzt aber in erster Linie um gesammelte Erfahrung mit den erwähnten Produkten. 
Hätte einfach nur gerne ein paar objektive Meinungen dazu gehabt um für mich dann eine Entscheidung zu treffen.
Natürlich könnte ich auch beide bestellen, aber der Aufwand wäre mit jetzt ehrlich gesagt zu groß  
Weiß nich, aber glaub kaum das ich mir jetzt zufällig die beiden im Mediamarkt anschauen kann. 
Dein Beitrag hat mir auf jeden Fall schonmal ein Stück weiter geholfen danke 

Gruß


----------



## Painkiller (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neuer Bildschirm, 60Hz oder 120Hz??? Meinungen und Erfahrungen erwünscht! *



> Toll wäre eine Mischung aus beidem, aber das ist wohl derzeit technisch nicht möglich


Auf die Mischung warte ich auch schon.  Deshalb hab ich mir den BenQ XL2420T nach den zwei Wochen auch nicht gekauft^^


----------



## Blackjack89 (11. Mai 2012)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:
			
		

> Auf die Mischung warte ich auch schon.  Deshalb hab ich mir den BenQ XL2420T nach den zwei Wochen auch nicht gekauft^^



Na das ist doch ma ne ehrlich Aussage!  auf was könnte man denn warten? OLED? Bin momentan auf Lehrgang und in dem selben Bürogebäude sitzt Dell auf zwei Stockwerken. Vielleicht sollte ich da mal reinschauen^^


----------



## Painkiller (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neuer Bildschirm, 60Hz oder 120Hz??? Meinungen und Erfahrungen erwünscht! *



Blackjack89 schrieb:


> Na das ist doch ma ne ehrlich Aussage!  auf was könnte man denn warten? OLED? Bin momentan auf Lehrgang und in dem selben Bürogebäude sitzt Dell auf zwei Stockwerken. Vielleicht sollte ich da mal reinschauen^^


 
Na wenn Dell vor Ort ist, würde ich da auch gleich reinschauen.  Die Chance würde ich nutzen! 

Ich hab den BenQ ja eigentlich nicht gebraucht. War ja nur mal wieder eine Spielerei. Mein Samsung BX2450 verrichtet noch immer brav seine Dienste. Ich muss aber auch gestehen, das ich beinahe schwach geworden wäre. 

OLED ist sicher eine interessante Technik. Ich persönlich warte auf AH-IPS. Quasi die Spitze der IPS-Panel-Evolution. Dann noch einen Monitor mit AH-IPS + 120Hz und ich bin glücklich!


----------



## Ryle (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neuer Bildschirm, 60Hz oder 120Hz??? Meinungen und Erfahrungen erwünscht! *

Vielleicht kommen auch irgendwann UV2A Panel für Monitore. Sharp stellt die Panel schon länger für Fernseher her und die erreichen schnellere Schaltzeiten als IPS bei gleichbleibender Bildqualität, Blickwinkeln und sogar besserem Kontrast und Schwarzwert. Rein theoretisch sind damit unter 8ms drin, nativ wurden damit schon knapp 10ms erreicht. Ich hab keine Ahnung wieso die Dinger bisher nur in Fernsehern eingesetzt werden.

OLED wird erstmal zu teuer sein da die Ausbeute bei Panels > 10" viel zu gering ist und es noch ungenügend Kapazitäten bei den Herstellern gibt.


----------



## Blackjack89 (11. Mai 2012)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:
			
		

> Na wenn Dell vor Ort ist, würde ich da auch gleich reinschauen.  Die Chance würde ich nutzen!
> 
> Ich hab den BenQ ja eigentlich nicht gebraucht. War ja nur mal wieder eine Spielerei. Mein Samsung BX2450 verrichtet noch immer brav seine Dienste. Ich muss aber auch gestehen, das ich beinahe schwach geworden wäre.
> 
> OLED ist sicher eine interessante Technik. Ich persönlich warte auf AH-IPS. Quasi die Spitze der IPS-Panel-Evolution. Dann noch einen Monitor mit AH-IPS + 120Hz und ich bin glücklich!



Ja gell sollte ich echt tun  nach was soll ich fragen, ob Sie mir eventuell nen günstigen IPS Bildschirm mitgeben können?^^ 
Das mit dem BenQ is halt echt so ne Sache.... ich mein den Asus für 160 Euro kann man sich ja mal antun, da hätte ich wenigstens schonma en LED Bildschirm, aber bei 360€ überlegt man dann schon genauer 
Gibt's da en absehbaren Termin mit den neuen Technologien?


----------



## Painkiller (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neuer Bildschirm, 60Hz oder 120Hz??? Meinungen und Erfahrungen erwünscht! *



Blackjack89 schrieb:


> Ja gell sollte ich echt tun  nach was soll ich fragen, ob Sie mir eventuell nen günstigen IPS Bildschirm mitgeben können?^^
> Gibt's da en absehbaren Termin mit den neuen Technologien?


 
Warum nicht?  Entweder sie geben dir einen, oder sie schmeißen dich raus! Zwo Eins... Risiko! 

Die Technologie kam 2011 auf den Markt. Seitdem ist es sehr still gewesen. Selbst in Google sind nur Einträge von 2011. Ich denk mal, das wird noch eine Weile dauern bis hier was brauchbares auf den Markt kommt.


----------



## Blackjack89 (11. Mai 2012)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:
			
		

> Warum nicht?  Entweder sie geben dir einen, oder sie schmeißen dich raus! Zwo Eins... Risiko!
> 
> Die Technologie kam 2011 auf den Markt. Seitdem ist es sehr still gewesen. Selbst in Google sind nur Einträge von 2011. Ich denk mal, das wird noch eine Weile dauern bis hier was brauchbares auf den Markt kommt.



Darkwing Duck  Jo haste allerdings recht!^^ fürn Hunni nehm ich einen mit 
Ok jo dann brauch ich darauf schonmal nicht warten. Dann muss ich mich jetzt nur zwischen TN, IPS, 60Hz und 120Hz entscheiden  es sei denn die Dell Leute hier sind nett zu mir


----------



## Painkiller (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neuer Bildschirm, 60Hz oder 120Hz??? Meinungen und Erfahrungen erwünscht! *



> Dann muss ich mich jetzt nur zwischen TN, IPS, 60Hz und 120Hz entscheiden  es sei denn die Dell Leute hier sind nett zu mir


Für Gelegenheitsspieler/Allrounder würde ich den Dell U2312HM empfehlen.
Für Hardcore/Power-Gamer eher den BenQ XL2420T.


----------



## Blackjack89 (11. Mai 2012)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:
			
		

> Für Gelegenheitsspieler/Allrounder würde ich den Dell U2312HM empfehlen.
> Für Hardcore/Power-Gamer eher den BenQ XL2420T.



Joa so am Abend ma zwei bis drei Stunden BF3 oder Skyrim. 
Als was würdest du das bezeichnen?^^ 
Is der Dell zu gebrauchen für BF?
Also ich leg eigentlich mehr Wert auf Bildqualität.


----------



## Painkiller (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neuer Bildschirm, 60Hz oder 120Hz??? Meinungen und Erfahrungen erwünscht! *



> Joa so am Abend ma zwei bis drei Stunden BF3 oder Skyrim.


Gelegenheitsspieler.  



> Is der Dell zu gebrauchen für BF?
> Also ich leg eigentlich mehr Wert auf Bildqualität.


Ist er! Selbst in schnellen Shootern macht er nicht schlapp.


----------



## Blackjack89 (11. Mai 2012)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:
			
		

> Gelegenheitsspieler.
> 
> Ist er! Selbst in schnellen Shootern macht er nicht schlapp.



Wunderbar! Dann steht die Sache so ziemlich fest für mich  Danke für deine Hilfe Painkiller! 

Gruß


----------



## Painkiller (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neuer Bildschirm, 60Hz oder 120Hz??? Meinungen und Erfahrungen erwünscht! *



Blackjack89 schrieb:


> Wunderbar! Dann steht die Sache so ziemlich fest für mich  Danke für deine Hilfe Painkiller!
> 
> Gruß


 
Kein Problem! Gern geschehen! 
Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Monitor!


----------



## Blackjack89 (11. Mai 2012)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Problem! Gern geschehen!
> Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Monitor!



Wir werden sehn  
Danke!


----------



## Torr Samaho (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neuer Bildschirm, 60Hz oder 120Hz??? Meinungen und Erfahrungen erwünscht! *

hatte in einem anderen forum das da gepostet über den wechsel von 60 auf 120 hz:

_ich hatte auch vor ca. 2 monaten einen thread über den sinn von 120hz-monitoren aufgemacht, von denen ich damals nicht so überzeugt war. nun, beim umstieg fiel mir der unterschied nicht so gewaltig auf, wie ich mir das vorgestellt hatte... bis ich nach einiger gewöhnungszeit wieder meinen 60hz-er anschloss, ein eigentlich guter iiyama mit 2 ms schaltzeit. würg. was war das plötzlich für ein geruckel? nachziehende texturen und ein irgendwie träge reagierendes fadenkreuz. kaum zu glauben, dass ich jahrelang so gespielt hatte. _

_noch wichtiger war aber: ich hatte früher nie länger als ca. 1 stunde spielen können, ohne kopfschmerzen bis hin zur übelkeit zu bekommen. zu zeiten des röhrenmonitors hatte ich so was nicht gekannt. das war nun weg. auch wenn man die 60 hz nicht bewusst sieht, so nimmt man das nachziehen des bildes wahr... ich wüsste sonst nicht, wieso dieses schwindelgefühl seither nicht mehr auftaucht. _

kurz und gut, der wechsel war mir nicht sofort offensichtlich. auf den ersten blick war er vielleicht enttäuschend, ich ärgerte mich, geld für den S27A750D ausgegeben zu haben, da ich dadurch nicht quasi zum progamer wurde. später merkte ich, dass das mein größtes problem gelöst hatte, nämlich die übelkeit vom nachziehen des bildes. 

ich möchte jedenfalls nie wieder 60 hz. allerdings spiele ich nun fast ausschließlich shooter, da geht schnelligkeit über farbechtheit. ein rollen- oder strategiespieler aber dürfte weitaus mehr von einem größeren, höher auflösenden monitor profitieren, (evt. 30" 2560x1600), da man drauf mehr überblickt, auch wenn der nur mit 60 hz läuft.


----------



## Blackjack89 (11. Mai 2012)

Torr Samaho schrieb:
			
		

> hatte in einem anderen forum das da gepostet über den wechsel von 60 auf 120 hz:
> 
> ich hatte auch vor ca. 2 monaten einen thread über den sinn von 120hz-monitoren aufgemacht, von denen ich damals nicht so überzeugt war. nun, beim umstieg fiel mir der unterschied nicht so gewaltig auf, wie ich mir das vorgestellt hatte... bis ich nach einiger gewöhnungszeit wieder meinen 60hz-er anschloss, ein eigentlich guter iiyama mit 2 ms schaltzeit. würg. was war das plötzlich für ein geruckel? nachziehende texturen und ein irgendwie träge reagierendes fadenkreuz. kaum zu glauben, dass ich jahrelang so gespielt hatte.
> 
> ...



Interessant! Ja is wirklich keine leichte Entscheidung. Ich bin 60Hz gewohnt und merke es deshalb noch nicht so wie du jetzt mittlerweile  Ich kann mir aber gut vorstellen, dass das schon nochma ein merklicher Unterschied ist der sich mit 120Hz irgendwann einstellt. 
Jetzt ist halt nur die Frage, ob das einem die ganze Sache wert ist grob das doppelte auf den Tisch zulegen. 
Werd mir das nochma in Ruhe durch den Kopf gehn lassen um dann doch spontan zu entscheiden  
Ich weiß nur, dass ich garantiert die falsche Entscheidung treffen werde 

Edit: Hab gerade einen Eintrag von dir gelesen Painkiller, in dem du erwähnst das man lieber die Finger von so 2D-3D Konvertern lassen sollte. Was hat das fürn Hintergrund?
Somit wäre der hier auch so ziemlich raus oder? http://geizhals.at/de/654979


----------

